# Computer won't start. Screen blank.



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I recently built a custom computer with an ASUS M3N72-D motherboard, Athlon 64 X2, and Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W power supply. I booted it up, no problems. Started installing Windows, no problem. After Windows finished installing I realized I had the boot order of the drives incorrect, so shut things down, touched the case to ground myself, then switched the two SATA drive connections, closed it back up and powered on.

When the power came on this time, I get nothing. No booting, no beeps, just a black screen. The monitor shows no activity.

Have no idea what is going on here. Can anyone help me figure this one out?


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

OK, so right after I posted this, I got the apparently bright idea to completely turn off the power supply. It solved the problem and the computer boots now.

Would love to know why this makes a difference. :4-dontkno


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you have the psu on before cooneting everything up? If so when the computer was plugged in the initial jolt could have made a minor spike which the psu didn't like.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Yep, sure did! Could that have damaged anything?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it could have but if its working now then I wouldn't worry too much. Test the psu with a multimeter or download sensor veiw o make sure the voltages are ok.

If you do start getting intermittant or strange issues then your psu is probably the first thing to suspect.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

The system booted just fine for a while and now I can't get it to go past the motherboard intro screen. The motherboard is an "ASUS M3N72-D". Can't enter Setup by pressing delete or display the BIOS POST message by pressing tab. The screen is just frozen on that initial motherboard message image.

Just discovered that no system beeps are sounding because my supposedly super awesome Thermaltake Armor+ MX case doesn't come with a built in speaker for the motherboard to send the beeps to. 

How do I test the PSU with a multimeter since I can't get it to start so I can use a sensor program?

Suckiest part is, I had another problem happen a while back preventing the computer from functioning at all, so I sent ALL my parts in for manufacturer replacement and bought a top of the line PSU just to be safe. Now I am having this problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The speaker should have came with the Mobo.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------

